# CCW in a border town in Nh



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

So I just applied for my ccw in Nh, I live in Seabrook, and my road is about 1 mile away from Massachusetts(Salisbury)....will they give me any hassle living so close to a state with much different laws? Hopefully not but just curious....I am 40, have never been arrested, havent been pulled over since 97, so Im in good shape there, and have solid refrences....anyone know?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't see why. You're a NH resident and that is all that should matter. Just be sure you don't take a 1 mile hike into liberal la-la land (I spent 25+ years there) with your gun unless you get your MA CCW. :smt033


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Todd said:


> I don't see why. You're a NH resident and that is all that should matter. Just be sure you don't take a 1 mile hike into liberal la-la land (I spent 25+ years there) with your gun unless you get your MA CCW. :smt033


right on, thats what I was thinking....when I dropped the form off, they guy at the cop counter said it usually takes a couple days, well call you when its ready.....I was like "really....cool, thanks sir"....I would be very happy to have it for this weekend for my one day off and trip to the range with my new gun Im buying tomorrow....one gun is not enough, the collection begins..


----------

